# What air stone to use for strong bubbles?



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

...well, I know it's the air pump that drives the air stone. 
I'm currently using a Fusion 700 air pump which I was under the impression that it's a fairly powerful one, but for some reason I'm not getting the effects that I see thru some pictures/videos. So I'm thinking that I may not be using the correct air stone they would give me what I want.
I'm wanting a small stone that releases many small air bubbles.

Tank is a standard 125 gallon. And I'm using one of those small blue, she'll shaped stone.

Any advice?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had good results with those ball shaped air stones for lots of small bubbles. But first I would check your air pump, as in try it on without any air stone in the water to see how much air is really being generated. I like the Fusion pumps but have had them hit-or-miss for me over the last few years.

Anthony


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been using the JW PetCo 1" Aircore Sand air stones duing the past year. Stand alone and in sponge filters. They seem to do ok with fine bubbles driven by a Fusion Pump. But a few breeders have mentioned about round ball shaped airstones too. I plan to order these to try:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MRP2YWU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3AP7ES1BW7JQM&psc=1


----------

